

Arduino: turning non-nerds into robot-makers (video) - sleepingbot
http://faircompanies.com/videos/view/arduino-turning-non-nerds-into-robot-makers/

======
thesteg
Or put it this way - turn adults into kids because I love playing around with
it.

~~~
wccrawford
I've been wanting to get into making electronics for a quite a while, and the
Arduino was very tempting when I first saw it.

Unfortunately, I have too many hobbies as it is, so I just don't have time to
do it properly. One day, maybe, if I have a project I really, really want to
do.

------
muloka
I know what I want for x-mas this year.

